# Handle Makers - White Spacing Material



## ashy2classy (Apr 17, 2018)

To all handle makers - what do you use for larger (10mm+) white/white-ish spacers? I know there's bone, antler, tusk and other natural materials, but what about synthetics? I've found 3/8" ivory paper micarta but it's not white enough for what I want. Either I'm just not searching for the right thing or it's not as common as I thought. Any assistance is appreciated.

TIA!


----------



## Bensbites (Apr 17, 2018)

White HDPE turning blank, sheets, or cutting boards.


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 17, 2018)

White G10 in 3/8th inch immediately jumps to mind


----------



## RDalman (Apr 18, 2018)

Corian. Elforyn, juma.


----------



## RDalman (Apr 18, 2018)

Corian- gets absolute white. Almost "bluewhite". But a bit plasticky when polished.
Juma- good white color, sortof plastic too
Elforyn is probably the most costly. Best structure doesn't finish plastic and looks nice, smells like coconut when working


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 18, 2018)

Definitely g10. I usually buy 1/4" or 3/8" scales. I am a fan of micarta though, just not paper. It has no character, and seems less structurally sound. Check out Makers Material Supply on ebay.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 18, 2018)

Also, kirinite makes some funky white patterns; a swirl, and a pearl.


----------



## ashy2classy (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks, everyone. I've already searched for G10 and can't seem to find anything over 1/4". Anything larger comes in sheets and they're over $100. Where do you guys shop?


----------



## RDalman (Apr 18, 2018)

For elforyn it's elforyn.de. US I think their retailer is "atlas billiard supplies or something like that.


----------



## ashy2classy (Apr 18, 2018)

RDalman said:


> For elforyn it's elforyn.de. US I think their retailer is "atlas billiard supplies or something like that.



Thanks, Robin! I picked up some ivory paper micarta from Atlas so I'll check their site again.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 18, 2018)

Elforyn.

http://www.cuestik.com/store/product.asp?DEPARTMENT_ID=67&ITEM_ID=6128


----------



## ashy2classy (Apr 18, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> Elforyn.
> 
> http://www.cuestik.com/store/product.asp?DEPARTMENT_ID=67&ITEM_ID=6128



Thanks! I just bought a bunch of scales and one block to compare the different materials. So far I have...

White linen Micarta
Resin-Ivory
Elforyn white with no grain
Elforyun ivory with grain

All this for spacers in two handles. :scratchhead: We'll see which one I choose. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 18, 2018)

I also use g10 or fiber for thin spacers.

Protip:

If you are sanding elforyn in combination with darker woods, get the whole assembly to a certain point then consider painter taping the wood section to finish the elforyn without contaminating it with dark sawdust. I was using it with mostly ebony and bog oak. Yeah. You're welcome.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 18, 2018)

FWIW, I am all for elforyn, also. Just the nicest between color and structure. 

Stefan


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 19, 2018)

I like the way it smells while cutting and drilling. Kind of a sweet smell. IDK.


----------



## ashy2classy (Apr 19, 2018)

Just found this on the website of a previous seller of Elforyn...anyone have the same problems?



> We have discontinued selling and promoting Elforyn Ivory substitute.
> 
> The products were touted as being an ivory substitute and being difficult to distinguish from genuine Elephant Ivory. Supposedly it mimmicks the characteristics of genuine ivory including color and grain pattern. It is supposedly flourescent under UV lighting like genuine ivory. Take a look at your left and you be the judge.
> 
> ...


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 19, 2018)

I saw that before. Never had any problems a) because I only used smaller pieces up to ferrule size and b) because I dont want to pretend its ivory. It works well, looks good, seems stable - thats all I needed. 

Stefan


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 20, 2018)

Yeah no problem here. Stuff looks great!


----------



## RDalman (Apr 20, 2018)

Yea &#128076;


----------

